# on my way



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well after a hectic 4 weeks getting ready to go, taking all the advice from the gang on here we are finally on the ferry to Bilbao. Then we are on the way to La Manga taking three stops on the way. After a month we will then consider wherwhere we will spend the next 4 weeks. This is the life roll on next year when I gèt my pension from HMG. Keep smiling,

Frank


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Enjoy your trip and have fun!

Terry


----------



## amusingcaravan (Dec 11, 2013)

*Enjoy your trip*

Savour the sweetness of your wonderful trip. Enjoy


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Have a great time, Frank. I'll be thinking of all you lucky folk down there while I sit at my desk  

Don't plan too much, just make it up as you go along.

Jed


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Have a wonderful holiday Frank. As I write this at 1930hrs I think you are about to go round the western tip of Brittany and heading into reasonable weather for the rest of your trip down to Bilbao. Hope you are enjoying a good meal and maybe a few glasses of the red stuff before retiring to your hammock.

Regards


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Have a great time and send a little sunshine our way please


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope your trip goes like clockwork and you enjoy every minute!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks to everone who wished us well, we have had a great 2 months in Spain. I will be posting about our adventures later. We have just boarded the ferry at Bilbao. We were awoke on the dockside about 7 o'clock as vehicles were let through to the loading lines and we were loaded about 10.15. It's now 11 o'clock and still no sign of getting underway. We should have left at 10.30. At least it will give the weather a chance to quieten down.

regards, Frank.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bigfrank3 said:


> thanks to everone who wished us well, we have had a great 2 months in Spain. I will be posting about our adventures later. We have just boarded the ferry at Bilbao. We were awoke on the dockside about 7 o'clock as vehicles were let through to the loading lines and we were loaded about 10.15. It's now 11 o'clock and still no sign of getting underway. We should have left at 10.30. At least it will give the weather a chance to quieten down.
> 
> regards, Frank.


Hey up.

Hope you are good sailors!...

Ray


----------

